# Couple found guilty of murder for parenting by "To Train Up a Child"



## Solodini (Nov 19, 2013)

Another couple found guilty of murder for parenting by "To Train Up a Child" - Mankato attachment parenting | Examiner.com

Somehow the authors can describe their lifestyles as Christian. I'm an atheist but I still believe that a Christian lifestyle is loving and not causing harm.

Here's the petition.
http://www.change.org/petitions/ama...which-advocate-the-physical-abuse-of-children


----------



## tripguitar (Nov 19, 2013)

is it wrong of me to want to starve and beat the authors of the book until they die a slow death facedown in the cold mud from abuse/malnutrition/neglect?

i cant believe anyone would read a book like that and actually follow its suggestions....



> Michael Pearl tells one mother on his website, _"I could break his anger in two days. He would be too scared to get angry. On the third day he would draw into a quiet shell and obey."_


 
why would you ever want your child to draw into a quiet shell?? thats living in fear... and that kid would likely be affected by that kind of treatment for the rest of his/her life. i would rather my child be jumping around with a smile making a huge mess that i have to clean up every day. at least the child would know happiness.

im like so mad right now.

signed.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 19, 2013)

These people take the concept of "spare the rod, spoil the child" to a _dangerous_ extreme. There's a big difference between spanking a child when they misbehave in a legitimate fashion, versus imprisoning children in walls of fear like this book recommends.

Truly, these Pearl folk are well and truly terrible people (considering that further reading suggests that they are absolutely unrepentant for the fact that their teachings have _literally_ killed), as is anyone that practices what they preach.


----------



## mcd (Nov 19, 2013)

sometimes i believe in brutal public executions


----------



## Watty (Nov 19, 2013)

Sometimes I wish hell were actually real so that the majority of these so-called Christians might end up there for what they've done.

Edit: Also what mcd said.


----------



## viesczy (Nov 19, 2013)

mcd said:


> sometimes i believe in brutal public executions



AGREED. For this couple, let's Wheel them. What's that you say? Well, first we'll secure them to the ground with their limbs outstretched, then we'll destroy each limb with repeated blows from a heavy device, 3 lb 1 hand sledge hammer should be fun. For good measure after we've thoroughly pulverized the limbs we'll roll them up and out a few times, then after that we'll take their body, weave those shattered limbs with bone shards sticking out everywhere through the spokes of a wagon wheel and then we'll hoist said wagon wheel up on a pole to let them die of starvation. 

Is fair. Being Broken on the Wheel was a FAVE of right wing christians in the day and these folks were all old timey... right? Here should be their fate:







Regardless of the "faith" the most ignorant and backward of a people are the hardliners of whatever guy in the sky lie they believe.

Derek


----------



## redstone (Nov 19, 2013)

Religion and education..

CALIIBRE: How Religion Impedes Moral Development


----------



## skeels (Nov 19, 2013)

I believe there is a hell.

And here we are...


----------



## watson503 (Nov 19, 2013)

Here are the kooks that wrote that book:


----------



## skeels (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeah Santa goin to hell.

Signed.


----------



## mcd (Nov 20, 2013)

skeels said:


> Yeah Santa goin to hell.
> 
> Signed.



most shocking out come is they look like organic kale farmers from Hippy Town USA.


----------



## ElRay (Nov 20, 2013)

What's especially bad about this one is that the couple had their biological children take part in the abuse.


----------



## mcd (Nov 20, 2013)

Read some of the reviews on Amazon....some are creepy.....most are hilarious in the 5star range


----------



## The Reverend (Nov 20, 2013)

Disgusting. I was "raised," for lack of a better word, by a man who used a similar system that focused on instilling discipline not through respect for authority, but fear. I can't even count the ways I lashed out against others and myself, or the ways it twisted my psyche. I'm lucky that I was adopted by a good family, or I'd still be on drugs, in and out of jail, and probably dead or dying.

If you want to have good kids, be a decent person. Terrorizing them like you're some Old Testament Yahweh just leads to fragile psyches and a cycle of abuse.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Nov 20, 2013)

That's some serious cases of undiagnosed mental illness right there. Anyone who thinks that beating your child just to invoke "discipline" is not right in the head.

I got a smack when I misbehaved and got told no when it was appropriate. That's entirely different to beating with a bit of plastic tubing (which ....ing hurts btw).

Sickening


----------



## viesczy (Nov 20, 2013)

watson503 said:


> Here are the kooks that wrote that book:



OMG they need Wheeled too! 

Have them end up as described from one witess in Germany:

"...a sort of huge screaming puppet writhing in rivulets of blood, a puppet with four tentacles, like a sea monster, of raw, slimy and shapeless flesh mixed up with splinters of smashed bones."

Derek


----------



## Solodini (Nov 21, 2013)

This is becoming, I feel, unnecessarily gruesome. You're no better than them if you wish to cause inordinate amounts of harm to them to rectify objectionable behaviour.


----------



## The Reverend (Nov 21, 2013)

Solodini said:


> This is becoming, I feel, unnecessarily gruesome. You're no better than them if you wish to cause inordinate amounts of harm to them to rectify objectionable behaviour.



Hear, hear. 

Atrocities are almost always committed by people motivated by "righteousness," regardless of the source they claim it from. That's why this creepy couple advocates abuse and people want to torture criminals.


----------



## mcd (Nov 21, 2013)

Solodini said:


> This is becoming, I feel, unnecessarily gruesome. You're no better than them if you wish to cause inordinate amounts of harm to them to rectify objectionable behaviour.


 

I don't wish to cause harm to rectify their behaivor....I IMHO think they should die. When it comes to children it's one and done son. They advocate horrific practices for bringing up a child. These people in my eyes are monsters and you kill monsters. Cut and Dry, simple


----------



## Solodini (Nov 21, 2013)

Who can say where the line is between corporally punishable behaviour and abuse, though. Enforced positive behaviour is a much better discipline for all, I believe.


----------



## skeels (Nov 21, 2013)

Solodini said:


> Who can say where the line is between corporally punishable behaviour and abuse, though. Enforced positive behaviour is a much better discipline for all, I believe.



Pray, elucidate.


----------



## The Reverend (Nov 21, 2013)

mcd said:


> I don't wish to cause harm to rectify their behaivor....I IMHO think they should die. When it comes to children it's one and done son. They advocate horrific practices for bringing up a child. These people in my eyes are monsters and you kill monsters. Cut and Dry, simple



I'm glad the majority of the world doesn't think that way, or at least there are measures in place to keep people from acting on that. This sense of righteousness (as all who see themselves fit to judge the sins of others must be) is what leads to terrorism, ethnic cleansing, and religious genocide. Americans are monsters. The Jews are sub-human beasts, and so on. 

I think a more fitting punishment would be to make them talk to the children they've hurt. Make them see the error of their ways. Perhaps they'll change their minds, and could help fight against other "Christian" or "Islamic" child rearing tactics -from behind bars, of course- with another book. 

If you've ever been incarcerated, like I have, than you'll know that the cruelest punishment in the world is to mete out the death penalty one day at a time.


----------



## viesczy (Nov 21, 2013)

Solodini said:


> This is becoming, I feel, unnecessarily gruesome. You're no better than them if you wish to cause inordinate amounts of harm to them to rectify objectionable behaviour.



Solo,
if that was directed towards me advocating the Wheel for them, isn't it fair?

Isn't recompense for their dim views/advocating of harsh treatment that ended in the death of the child such harsh treatment back? 

Grease downs and a shiatsu won't really express the horror of what was done to the child without the guilty experiencing the same horror. 

Just think, they'll get to meet their guy in the sky then too... or not as there is no guy in the sky! 

Derek


----------



## mcd (Nov 21, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> I'm glad the majority of the world doesn't think that way, or at least there are measures in place to keep people from acting on that. This sense of righteousness (as all who see themselves fit to judge the sins of others must be) is what leads to terrorism, ethnic cleansing, and religious genocide. Americans are monsters. The Jews are sub-human beasts, and so on.



That's a bit of mountains out of mole hills. Thinking these people should die because their work has resulted in the deaths of children, is not rooted in the same thought process of terrorism or antisemitism. 

Rather than death then, lets have them subject to their own form of punishments.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 21, 2013)

watson503 said:


> Here are the kooks that wrote that book:



I thought Santa loved the kids... We'll I guess there's Always Trick Daddy... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GXfDyLlTWs

(1:00)


----------



## Solodini (Nov 21, 2013)

skeels said:


> Pray, elucidate.



We criminalise their behaviour and wish to act similarly to them. Feeding into the cycle of destructive reactions. Someone will take issue with destructive behaviour, no matter how you justify it. What can come of making someone do something constructive to pay for their behaviour. At worst they'll have done something useful, at best they may learn to become less hateful.




viesczy said:


> Solo,
> if that was directed towards me advocating the Wheel for them, isn't it fair?
> 
> Isn't recompense for their dim views/advocating of harsh treatment that ended in the death of the child such harsh treatment back?
> ...



What does that achieve, really? Someone else cruelly treated? That helps no one! Study them; learn why they came to be the way they are; make them do something which actually pays back to the world rather than adding more destructive behaviour to the world.



mcd said:


> That's a bit of mountains out of mole hills. Thinking these people should die because their work has resulted in the deaths of children, is not rooted in the same thought process of terrorism or antisemitism.
> 
> Rather than death then, lets have them subject to their own form of punishments.



No! We've established that their forms of punishment are wrong. We are no better if we subject them to that.


----------



## viesczy (Nov 21, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> I'm glad the majority of the world doesn't think that way, or at least there are measures in place to keep people from acting on that. This sense of righteousness (as all who see themselves fit to judge the sins of others must be) is what leads to terrorism, ethnic cleansing, and religious genocide. Americans are monsters. The Jews are sub-human beasts, and so on.
> 
> I think a more fitting punishment would be to make them talk to the children they've hurt. Make them see the error of their ways. Perhaps they'll change their minds, and could help fight against other "Christian" or "Islamic" child rearing tactics -from behind bars, of course- with another book.
> 
> If you've ever been incarcerated, like I have, than you'll know that the cruelest punishment in the world is to mete out the death penalty one day at a time.



Rev,
sadly terrorism/cleansings/genocide are prejudices that are "justified" by selective reading of books/application of verses to enrage the masses. 

BTW we Americans are monsters... go to the mall and see that most of us qualify as the circust fat man/woman! 

Personally I doubt that the guilty talking to those who have been hurt would really matter much to the guilty; they already found "justification" in their actions and the tales from the children would only reinforce that the actions were just. Sociopathic and psychopathic tendencies aren't swayed by the experiences of others, they certain of the righteousness. 

Typically they need to experience the error of their ways. 

Derek


----------



## Solodini (Nov 21, 2013)

viesczy said:


> Rev,
> sadly terrorism/cleansings/genocide are prejudices that are "justified" by selective reading of books/application of verses to enrage the masses.
> 
> BTW we Americans are monsters... go to the mall and see that most of us qualify as the circust fat man/woman!
> ...



Exactly, they feel justified in their behaviour. Acting in the same way won't teach them anything, but will merely make someone take joy/solace in the suffering of another person. That is no better than their treatments which they feel are necessity.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 21, 2013)

Solo - I tried expressing similar sentiments with regards to wars waged under the pretense of bringing peace just the other day with my father. He said something along the lines of: "That's just how it is..."

I imagine there are quite a few out there who feel similarly. 



Leading by example randomly becomes a scary foreign concept at will it seems.


----------



## Solodini (Nov 21, 2013)

Yeah, it's difficult to quash vengeful feelings, especially when it feels like it's a service to a victim.


----------



## mcd (Nov 21, 2013)

Solodini said:


> Yeah, it's difficult to quash vengeful feelings, especially when it feels like it's a service to a victim.



I see it as economically responsible in this case Incarceration in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

vs.

Miller 20' Rope Lifeline 5/8" Spun Nylon With Locking Snap & Loop Construction & Safety Supplies


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## skeels (Nov 22, 2013)

Solodini has a point. Anger can cloud our thoughts and consume us. It is tragic that innocent children have lost their lives and suffered because of these idiots. 

In my recent years I have become to feel that exile is the most fitting and just punishment for the worst people. 

Not in prison though. 

Put these people on a remote island and let them fend for themselves. Along with all the murderers and stuff that we left there.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 22, 2013)

Like Australia?


----------



## Solodini (Nov 22, 2013)

I agree about the exile thing. Yeah, that was the goal with Australia but hey, most Aussies aren't criminals these days! They didn't allow Snoop Dogg into the country. Seemed to work pretty well there, other than the obvious ....ing up everything the natives had spent generations working on!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 22, 2013)

Well that's what happens any time a bunch of people settle a new area it seems... Coexistence isn't an option until only people like you remain and/or are the majority... 

That said, it IS interesting that they took what was essentially a prison island and ended up being--for the most part--cool people. Also... Gotta watch out for those Napoleon-like folks that can escape exile.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 22, 2013)

viesczy said:


> AGREED. For this couple, let's Wheel them. What's that you say? Well, first we'll secure them to the ground with their limbs outstretched, then we'll destroy each limb with repeated blows from a heavy device, 3 lb 1 hand sledge hammer should be fun. For good measure after we've thoroughly pulverized the limbs we'll roll them up and out a few times, then after that we'll take their body, weave those shattered limbs with bone shards sticking out everywhere through the spokes of a wagon wheel and then we'll hoist said wagon wheel up on a pole to let them die of starvation.





viesczy said:


> "...a sort of huge screaming puppet writhing in rivulets of blood, a puppet with four tentacles, like a sea monster, of raw, slimy and shapeless flesh mixed up with splinters of smashed bones."



Starting to wonder if you're just as f*cking sick as the writers of that book.

Yes, this is horrible. It's absolutely awful, and no parent should ever do that to their child. Anyone who advocates such a thing is an unfit parent, it is just cruelty and yet again makes me wonder what some people mean by "Christian values". It's shocking that the book was published in the first place, and that no-one stepped in and said "actually, this is just a big collection of f*cking terrible ideas and you'd have to be mad to do any of it."

But really, if you think they're worthy of the kind of disgusting and genuinely depraved things you're writing (hyperbolic or not, it doesn't come across well)... you're not really any better, are you? You're still advocating horrific, gruesome torture but just on people you think "deserve" it (just to clarify: NO ONE deserves that. NO ONE.) It's pretty much exactly the same thing.

We don't live in the Middle Ages. Torture is unacceptable. That's why this book is unacceptable, and also why writing stuff like that is just stupid.


----------



## mcd (Nov 22, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> you're not really any better, are you?



I'm tons better, but thanks for the question.


----------



## tripguitar (Nov 22, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> Starting to wonder if some of you guys are just as f*cking sick as the writers of that book.
> 
> Yes, this is horrible. It's absolutely awful, and no parent should ever do that to their child. Anyone who advocates such a thing is an unfit parent, it is just cruelty and yet again makes me wonder what some people mean by "Christian values". It's shocking that the book was published in the first place, and that no-one stepped in and said "actually, this is just a big collection of f*cking terrible ideas and you'd have to be mad to do any of it."
> 
> ...


 
well said. and i agree for the most part. but... what i wrote was just some venting. it was a knee-jerk emotional reaction. would i actually do or condone my post in a real world situation? never. (id be willing to bet some of the others you quoted are in the same boat on this) i'll agree it doesnt come across well, but are you really going to take one forum post and judge my entire personality/morals on that?

me making a forum post on some random corner of the internet is quite different (and has much less impact on the real world) than writing/publishing/distributing/promoting a book that spreads harmful ideologies to the weak minded and/or naive who will follow it blindly because of some twisted religious justifications.

so yes, i am better than them. even if my post was "stupid"


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 22, 2013)

tripguitar said:


> well said. and i agree for the most part. but... what i wrote was just some venting. it was a knee-jerk emotional reaction. would i actually do or condone my post in a real world situation? never. (id be willing to bet some of the others you quoted are in the same boat on this) i'll agree it doesnt come across well, but are you really going to take one forum post and judge my entire personality/morals on that?
> 
> me making a forum post on some random corner of the internet is quite different (and has much less impact on the real world) than writing/publishing/distributing/promoting a book that spreads harmful ideologies to the weak minded and/or naive who will follow it blindly because of some twisted religious justifications.
> 
> so yes, i am better than them. even if my post was "stupid"



I did suspect as much 

Don't worry, I don't think you're a bunch of psychos.  I know that knee-jerk reaction all too well, and it's difficult to control so I don't blame you, but since I started trying to get past it myself before posting I've picked up on it a bit more I guess. No hard feelings. 

At any rate, yours and mcd's posts stuck out less to me than viesczy's posts, which I thought were actually quite disturbing.


----------



## mcd (Nov 22, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> At any rate, yours and mcd's posts stuck out less to me than viesczy's posts


 
And everytime I post something that can be considered off color, or wrong, I plant a tree....making it ok


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## estabon37 (Nov 23, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Like Australia?



You joke, but you didn't have to learn how to sharpen a toothbrush into a shiv when you were in pre-school. 

Not because of the other 'inmates'. It's the animals that are the problem. Fucking drop bears.

Closer to topic, I can't really agree with the suggested despicable punishments for despicable people. It's easier to condone torture when it's separate from your life, such as it being carried out in private by government agents. Executions have to be carried out by people who are ordinary human beings who perform a public service (whether you agree with that service or not) that most of us wouldn't have the guts to perform. It's not just that I wouldn't condone the torture of the couple who abused and murdered their child, I also wouldn't ask any sane, reasonable, and moral person to carry out that torture, and have to live their lives knowing what they'd done. Anybody who claims that they could carry out torture and execution without psychological or moral difficulty either doesn't fully understand the gravity of the acts, or stands on shaky moral ground, at which point they shouldn't be allowed to perform the job.

It's understandable and justifiable to wish ill of people who have committed horrific acts. But we can't repeat their acts against them as part of their punishment. It's the ultimate hypocrisy.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 23, 2013)

I signed that petition 10 seconds after receiving the email. That book is absolutely disgusting. We do not live in the Middle Ages anymore. Modern society should not act like ruthless barbarians.


----------



## mcd (Nov 24, 2013)

Chuck said:


> Modern society should act like ruthless librarians.



Fixed.


Sorry UHF joke


----------



## skeels (Nov 24, 2013)

mcd said:


> And everytime I post something that can be considered off color, or wrong, I plant a tree....making it ok



I do the same thing! Except instead of planting a tree, I cut one down... 



Solodini said:


> I agree about the exile thing. Yeah, that was the goal with Australia but hey, most Aussies aren't criminals these days! They didn't allow Snoop Dogg into the country. Seemed to work pretty well there, other than the obvious ....ing up everything the natives had spent generations working on!



Haha-yeah we had that same problem in America! 

So I was thinking of an unoccupied island. Like Antarctica. 


Also that whole "rivulets of blood" thing kinda struck me as cool. Kinda Manchurian Dynasty but cool.

I'm more of a Genghis Khan kinda execution dude- roll em up in a big rug, build a yurt on top of em and have a party all night long. Wake up all hungover, have some toast and eggs, pack up camp and, oh yeah, they're dead alright.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 24, 2013)

skeels said:


> So I was thinking of an unoccupied island. Like Antarctica.



They'll only get killed by the aliens and Nazis then


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 24, 2013)

We could put them on the island... Set up a camera and make a game show or reality show out of it to generate revenue... BOOYAH!!!!

Or is that inhumane?


----------



## skeels (Nov 24, 2013)

^ I think we established that some things are inherently inhumane and evil. Like reality television. 

Although I always thought a great twist on that whole theme would be to put a bunch of those people on an island and then see who can figure out which one is the cannibal.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## caskettheclown (Dec 2, 2013)

Why is good parenting such a hard concept to understand?

Love your kid and discipline them within moderation when needed. To much will make them live in fear and fear leads to hatred which leads to other things. Teach them to love and live a life of good and kindness instead. No parent is perfect obviously but most understand being a parent is a HUGE responsibility and treat it as such. 

I'm not saying parenting is easy as I don't know since i'm not a parent but it seems like common knowledge to me.


(Apologies if my post didn't make sense, i'm half asleep at work right now)


----------



## Discoqueen (Dec 2, 2013)

Man, what dicks. That is so sad, I got really mad for a minute... 'I could break his anger in two days,' duuuuuuuuude I think he is gonna get broken pretty quick when he is in prison for murdering his adopted daughter. What would I know though? Man, and like... what good is disciplining them if they are going to die? That is just sadism. I hope the author of that book goes away, along with his shitty little book. Maybe we would be better off without people like that.

EDIT: And its not the first death linked to this shit? This is retarded.


----------



## scottro202 (Jan 13, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> We could put them on the island... Set up a camera and make a game show or reality show out of it to generate revenue... BOOYAH!!!!
> 
> Or is that inhumane?



I'm pretty sure George Carlin had a bit on that exact same idea. Either that or he talked about it in one of his books. I'm not sure if that makes it humane or not, but hey, I love Carlin 

And it's a travesty that people like this exist, and even moreso that 2 of them wrote a book. However, those authors are entitled to 1st amendment rights, and they can't be denied of that. At the same time though, I do think that these people should suffer legal repercussions for their actions (Deaths caused by their book, etc.). And if legal repercussions don't come I won't wish them harm, but I will trust that someone will and take care of them for me


----------



## Wrecklyss (Jan 14, 2014)

The way i see it, discipline has to fit the offense, but if you want to use punishment for doing the wrong thing you have to give rewards for doing the right thing too. It's a balance, going to only one extreme or the other only teaches half the message. 

If all i ever knew was brutal punishment with or without cause, i'd be planning an escape. If all i ever knew was benevolence and reward, i wouldn't want to do anything i'm supposed to do until i knew what i could get for doing it. 

It seems like people read something in a book and feel like their justified because someone took the initiative to publish their ideas. I feel like i could write a book on airplane maintenance where i recommend hurling debris into the engine's intake and people would do it as long as i got it published in a book.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 15, 2014)

Wrecklyss said:


> The way i see it, discipline has to fit the offense, but if you want to use punishment for doing the wrong thing you have to give rewards for doing the right thing too. It's a balance, going to only one extreme or the other only teaches half the message.
> 
> If all i ever knew was brutal punishment with or without cause, i'd be planning an escape. If all i ever knew was benevolence and reward, i wouldn't want to do anything i'm supposed to do until i knew what i could get for doing it.
> 
> It seems like people read something in a book and feel like their justified because someone took the initiative to publish their ideas. I feel like i could write a book on airplane maintenance where i recommend hurling debris into the engine's intake and people would do it as long as i got it published in a book.



People can definitely take things on authority way, way too easily. I'm not the first one to notice the lack of critical thinking skills in the world today, but it seems like no one is really talking about it on a larger soapbox than the one I have.


----------



## estabon37 (Jan 15, 2014)

Wrecklyss said:


> The way i see it, discipline has to fit the offense, but if you want to use punishment for doing the wrong thing you have to give rewards for doing the right thing too. It's a balance, going to only one extreme or the other only teaches half the message.
> 
> If all i ever knew was brutal punishment with or without cause, i'd be planning an escape. If all i ever knew was benevolence and reward, i wouldn't want to do anything i'm supposed to do until i knew what i could get for doing it.



The last part of your quote is particularly true. Though it's not a theory that I've read extensively, some research has shown how rewarding people is really counter-productive. Alfie Kohn (a fairly well respected name in education circles) has a book called _Punished by Rewards_, which in short suggests that constantly incentivising kids for their actions (positive or negative) can really muck up their ability to self-motivate, and as a result their ability to self-teach. Obviously, he's not suggesting letting kids go unpunished for bad stuff, but rather that our actions should be intrinsically motivated. Think about it: is your best musical work done as a result of being paid, or because you genuinely believe in its quality? Probably the latter. 

Punished by Rewards

I haven't read the whole book, but I want to. The couple of chapters that were handed to me through my education degree were pretty great, and I'm stoked that books like Kohn's are the sort of thing that is motivating modern educators (if not the systems that those educators work within), as opposed to the kinds of books that started this thread. Unfortunately, Kohn's work suggests the long, difficult road of expanding a child's intellect and sense of 'self', whereas _To Train a Child_ offers an easy, if horrific, means for parents to make their children obey them.


----------



## Altar (Jan 15, 2014)

I find it sad that people feel as though people with different or wrong beliefs deserve to die or be tortured... Some people are sick. Some are brought up under abusive parents and believe it's the only way. These people need help, not death...


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 21, 2014)

Okay, let me go through this and summarize a bit...
-Couple tortures kids because they believe zombie jesus told them to
-They write a book about it
-Book inspires people to do the same
-Kids die because of it
-We can't punish the couple for inspiring death and torture because that would be too harsh to that poor crazy couple

Am I missing something here? When you prey upon human beings that have little to no preparation to defend themselves, you lose your humanity card. No amount of "well shit, I done goofed and am sorry" can ever fix the kids that were harmed. For many kids that were victims of abuse, they can't ever truly feel safe so long as their perpetrators still breathe. For all my bleeding heart liberalism, one subject gets the harshest response from me and that's when you harm kids.
I have no shame at all in expressing my most sincere hopes, wishes and dreams that this couple and anyone that follows them dies screaming in agony. Hell, I'd make that my ring-tone and smile every time I got a phone call. Bring on the neg rep. 
If there were a hell, I hope the deepest, most horrendous parts of it are reserved for people that brainwash in the name of religion and those that harm children. 



mcd said:


> And everytime I post something that can be considered off color, or wrong, I plant a tree....making it ok


Save a tree. Plant a child abuser.


----------

